# thinning the drill press heard with a 120 volt VFD



## tool613 (Apr 7, 2013)

it was time to thin the heard . I had 5 drill press all in the midst of being fix up( one of my many problems) and so i was holding on to my newer Delta 16.5 12 speed from 1987 until i had the time to get a variable frequency drive(VFD) for the older Delta 17" with foot feed from 1942. this was a 3 phase machine i have been running off my rotor phase convertor (10hp). problem is i had to have the RPC running to use the press and its only a 1 hp press( waste of power). the newer 16.5 press was 120 volts single phase and this has been handy over the years because its is an easy to move machine from place to place as the shop got rearranged for other machines and i have 120 volt outlets around the shop. 


Well this week i was sick of not having the space so i sold the 1987 16.5 press and got a 120volts input variable frequency drive(VFD) from Temco for the 3 phase motor on the older Delta 17" . The older Delta is so much better a press than the newer delta I had. The money i got for the newer press paid for the drive(VFD) and control switching . in total i spent $180 for the upgrade. 


What the up grade gave me is phase conversion from 120 volts house hold power to 240 volts 3 phase power, variable speed control, braking, reverse, soft start,overload motor protection and more. all i can say is the VFD has changed the way i see 3 phase machines. I Find my self looking for them for any machine that need braking or speed control.


i use an old disconnect switch to put the VFD in and so its a clean set up. I have 6 VFDs in the shop now and this is the first time i have used the 120 volt input. boy do i love it.

The Jones and shipman got set on the end of the lathe as i did use that end. the last problem with be what to do with the 2 buffalos in the Q. I think i will have to sail them too.


















jones and shipman form 1932 on the end of the lathe 


















i made a video but it will take some time to up load so will post later.


thanks for looking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UsuoWTe7xs

jack

English machines


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

I like your table set up with the radial saw and drill press.
That old J&S DP is really nice looking!


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Jack ~ Very interesting set up for your 1942 Delta. In your video you mention that you can obtain high enough RPMs to run router bits. What is you speed range and how do you chuck your router bits?


----------



## tool613 (Apr 7, 2013)

*the joines and shipman*



Sawdust Don said:


> I like your table set up with the radial saw and drill press.
> That old J&S DP is really nice looking!


Don this little press is rare.


In 1898 the Company founded in Leicester England by Frederick Pollard and Frank Shipman A. A. Jones and Shipman of Leicester makers of machine tools was just a spot in the coal yards. In1905 Alfred Jones joined the business and in 1911 Pollard left to start F. Pollard and Co a rival company. Pollard would become famous for there bearings joining Ramsome and Hoffman.


By 1917 Adverts for Drilling machines and sleeves and sockets were in the trade and 1919 Adverts had Drilling machines and other tools.
1918 Add










1933 add










By 1920 Jan Issued catalogue's had a full range of machine tools. In September 1920 at an Exhibition of Machine Tools and Engineering at Olympia J&S show cased a large drilling machine for work on burrer forgings for the railways. 


In 1934 A range of motor driven machines exhibited at the Machine Tool Exhibition at London Olympia by J&S were the fist of there kind in England.

In 2009 the factory where all theses great machine machines were made was demolished









today Jones & Shipman is a world leader in the supply of high quality, precision Surface, Cylindrical & Creepfeed grinding machines and systems. From simply beginnings they are now in aerospace.

One runs into things now and again and i knew nothing of J&S. It was not until i found this 1932 press do i look into them. As with all thing OWWM knowledge is King. The PO of this press had no idea of its maker. it was just old and heavy ,two of my Favorited things.

for $125 I called it mine. I will find something for it to do hell i put a pencil sharpener in it. I just had to get it what the hell. With old tools some time you just don't have a need but that never stop me before


















































This thing is mint
j&s 010 - YouTube
did a run out read .001
read out 001 - YouTube 
One more bit of English kit.
jack
English machines


----------



## tool613 (Apr 7, 2013)

Web Shepherd said:


> Jack ~ Very interesting set up for your 1942 Delta. In your video you mention that you can obtain high enough RPMs to run router bits. What is you speed range and how do you chuck your router bits?


The quill bearing have a top speed of about 10,000 rpm Most of the old pin routers ran 2 speed 10,000 and 20,000 ,mind you they had oil lube precision bearings and as this is set up now i can get 7,800 rpm. Not great speed but fast enough to do slots. The bit is chucked in the jacobs drill chuck on the press and many slot mortisers use theses to hold bits too. not as good as a collect but its works fine for small bits. I have tried it with the standard speed and it works good as a pin router with slow feed rates so the higher speed is going to be great/better. It is import to note the the chuck in not on a morris taper.


these are the type of bits i use


http://www.woodtechtooling.com/Fore...traight_Router_Bits/straight_router_bits.html
jack

English machines


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jack, that's some really nice tools you have there.

I recently upgraded my not-so-old Rockwell press with a 3-phase motor and a VFD, it's one of those things you've been missing all your life and never known until it happens.

My press had a stamped-steel motor mount and it had been bent beyond all hope of recovery(and wouldn't take the new motor mount) so I took a page from Quillman's book and fabbed up a mount out of aluminum bar and flat stock:



















All done with the router, drill press and hand drill for the tapping. Now I can tap on the press after I drill, color me happy 

Good to see there are more than two of us out there!

Great work!

Best,
Bill


----------



## tool613 (Apr 7, 2013)

*tool lover*

Bill nice job on your press and i was going to get that Drive but i wanted 120 volts for 1 hp.


I have been doing more metal work than a woodworker should . I must say i find it fun working brass and aluminium with the router and woodworking machines. I have been cutting these materials on the 1952 bursgeen MFZ band saw that has a VFD too. i have in the shop 6 machine running off them and i love the VFDs. all othere i run on a RPC with steep up tranformer for 600 volt machines. 











The problem is i get metal and wood all together and so i picked up a 1935 16" speedXa wood metal saw with a mechanical drive to do my metal work with. it has 8 speeds of 86 to 6000 surface feet pre minute and I could not let it go by as the guy was only asking $250












it had not fence or mitre and i made milled that on the router.



















adjustment for blade drift









mitre











this is the only machine that i can not see a use for a VFD other than phase convertion.


Here is a video of it running if you into tools that are gismo.

1935 Speedxa rebuild jack English machines - YouTube



jack

English machines


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jack,

A fellow tool nut! I love you, brother! 

The VFD is a 1 hp drive, specs are 120v/18a but I'm running it on a 15A circuit with no problems. The motor is a 3/4 hp/230/460v running on 230v that I picked up from a fellow on the OWWM site, neat to have a real Rockwell motor on the Rockwell press.

I do my metal cutting on a Laguna 14" bandsaw, I'd love to have variable speed but replacing the 3-horse Leeson motor with a 3-phase and the VFD to match would cost more than I want to spend for occasional use.

You have some really nice tools, have you ever been over to the OWWM site? You'd have a blast there.

Best,
Bill

P.S. That's a great video of a great machine. You should be proud.


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

The J&S drill press is not unlike the Moore jigborer in the center here.
One great advantage to the design, once a part is centered, the counter balanced quill housing can be raised and lowered and not lose center.
Such as when using long and short tools, drills, reamers, and counter bores for example.


----------



## tool613 (Apr 7, 2013)

well after the VFD was set up i need to do the quill bearings. Most were still being made but the old snap ring bearing on the top was obsolete with the extended inner race. I ended up using a SKF and made a spacer to make up the for the extended race. all in the 4 bearings were easy to change and the quill in tight now. Next i put a new chuck in and went from 1/2" to 5/8 french ball bearing chuck of a better grade. The press was now ready to run high speed for use as a pin router. Now this is just if i need such a thing as i have two other mortiser but not a slot mortiser. so i have the spindle running at about 7000 rpm. Made a movie of it cutting you be the judge.


1943 Delta 17-600 with VFD - YouTube


jack

English machines


----------

